# Giro Compound or Fixture Reviews



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Time to replace my Giro Feature and I would like to stay with Giro as they fit my tall, oval head shape well. I like the look of the chronicle and montaro but I don't want mips. So does anyone have experience with the entry level Compound or Fixture, non mips of course.

Also I'm open to any suggestions on brands that fit tall, oval heads. There are some older threads on the topic but was just curious if anything had come out recently. Thanks. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## WaywardTraveller (Oct 2, 2011)

It'll come down to what fits for you, but I happen to have tried on a Fixture on a whim a couple weeks ago, and was shocked to find that it fit my head better than any helmet I've ever tried! And for the price, had to buy it! So happy with it, best helmet (for me) ever!


----------

